# pricing for gum paste figures & scultpures



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

OK I don't mean to start another price debate but I'm trying to price my gum paste figures and sculptures. I got a call today from a bride that heard about my work and she's asking for a gum paste bride and groom with the bride wearing a replica of her gown. She wants them standing in a pastillage gazebo/garden scene. The will be a cake for 200, basketweave buttercream with gum paste orchids and roses on each tier. No info on cake flavors yet. I don't want to scare the bride away as it's great business for the new shop but alot of work goes into those figures & flowers. How would you price this? I'm thinking it should be per piece and know from experience that I don't want to underprice and curse myself as I'm making the stuff! Thanks


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I am horrible with this stuff as well. I either severely overcharge or undercharge. I just try to estimate how long it will take to make it and figure out how much I want to get paid an hour. I'm trying to get in touch with a friend of mine who's a sculptor to help me with some projects. I'll ask him about this.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Ditto whay LCS said:
Estimate the time it takes, and charge for your time.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

gum paste flowers, same price as fresh priced by the stem (2.50 to 6.00 each depending on the type).
the figureens, personalized, 100 to 500 dollars each peice depending on the detail and time. 

you are creating art work, one of a kind sculpture not found anywhere else. 

i would price it: cake price, plus flowers, plus figures so they can pick and choose.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I would price it out as MBrown suggests to show them where the expenses land. Then I'd price according to what it would cost me to buy them from someone else (one day you might need to, what if another huge order came in at the same time?) with a SMALL mark-up. I'd be pretty supprised if they'll buy the b & g for more then $150. combined.... I'd have to see the gown your to replicate before I'd even dream of pricing it.


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

I have a very talented friend who charges between $100-$300 for sugar sculpted items. Bride and Groom toppers are around $200-$250. You can check out her work at www.weddingcakes-cleveland.com
She has some on her wedding cakes and her sculpted cakes.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Nice looking cakes. :bounce:


----------

